# CODE 778 Steering angle sensor



## thanassis (Oct 10, 2002)

08 JETTA, 2.5 VIN # 3VWRM71K18M136373. Dear friends Hi! I have this 08 jetta,with a steering light
in the das)h, check steering assist module ( 44) & found
code 778 for the steering angle sensor.Once there is no way
to physically test the sensor(its mounted deep bellow the
clockspring in the steering column)i decide to replace the
sensor, also the same time i replace the wiper switch
because the car was stolen & the vandals broke the switch.
After the replacement of the sensor, did the basic setting
to zero sensor, but the same code is there again.the pid
for the sensor always indicates zero degrees when turn.also
thinking that the steering column module maybe is bad , i
replace this module too, but again same code & no degrees
of steering angle is showing in the pid but only 000
degrees. Could i be missing something? Everything looks
normal except there is no coding # at the steering assist
module. Do This module needs to have coding #? Any help
will be appreciated.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (thanassis)*

Please post an auto scan of the vehicle, the complete thing - nothing dropped. We will be able to see all of the installed modules and applicable faults.
Yes the steering wheel electronics must be coded as well. You can also include the part number of the original module (since it has been removed and will not show in scan)
Also see:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00778
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...Wheel



_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 9:28 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## thanassis (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (thanassis)*

Thanks alot for the reply,i did the basic settings on it for the streering angle sensor,but this car has mk 60 system with esp( i use the prosedure that uses the 060 bassic seting fot the sensor.) Is it the correct one? I also include a scan per your request from before i touch the car & also one scan after i did the repairs. Two thinks that i see that bothers me: 1 in address 44 steering assist , there no coding #, & 2 on the getaway list of the modules install in the car, there is addreess 04 ( steering angle sensor) but when i go to manualy select the module from the list, it tells me there no communication. Is this something maybe?


----------



## thanassis (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thursday,01,October,2009,11:29:14:40431
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72
VIN: 3VWRM71K18M136373 Mileage: 44260km/27501miles
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 1010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BJ HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1862 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H124D0FA
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HE HW: 09G 927 750 HE
Component: AQ 250 6F 1090 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HJ HW: 1K0 820 047 HJ
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 1010 
Revision: 00141028 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007751989
Coding: 14058E234004150007140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 120208 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066 
2 Faults Found:
00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 252
Mileage: 44261 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
01064 - Terminal 58d; Interior Dimming 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 252
Mileage: 44261 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0274711
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
4 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 43182 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:05:27
02617 - Satellite Antenna (R170) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 44261 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:58:16
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 113
Mileage: 34517 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:29:53
02788 - Internal Communications Error 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 43182 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:03:54
Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6M04DN62 
Coding: 0013889
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 959 339 F
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0005
8 Faults Found:
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent - MIL ON
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent - MIL ON
02756 - Redundant signal path of Airbag cut-off switch - front passenger side (E224) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent - MIL ON
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
01588 - Igniter for Head-Airbag; Drivers Side (N251) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
01589 - Igniter for Head-Airbag; Passenger Side (N252) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BF HW: 1K0 953 549 BF
Component: J0527 051 0100 
Coding: 0010021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 Q HW: 1K0 920 954 Q
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H124D0FA
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 02132 444 84388
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 291207F2000015
Coding: ED807F070003021002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 32
Mileage: 39678 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:32:24

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 Q HW: 1K0 920 954 Q
Component: IMMO 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H124D0FA
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000507488129
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 252
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
01706 - Switch for Mirror-Adjust (E43) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 42949 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880186281B0904058FB0880F0488DCA0
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
1 Fault Found:
01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 44
Reset counter: 33
 Mileage: 42465 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:25:15

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000516488125
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00110 - Right Mirror Turn Signal Lamp (L132) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 44261 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio DE2 016 0020 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7H2185550
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002683949
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00934 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Left (V26) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 42819 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002752386
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thanassis (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Wednesday,07,October,2009,08:54:11:40431
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72
VIN: 3VWRM71K18M136373 Mileage: 44260km/27501miles
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BJ HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1862 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H124D0FA
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HE HW: 09G 927 750 HE
Component: AQ 250 6F 1090 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HJ HW: 1K0 820 047 HJ
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 1010 
Revision: 00141028 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007751989
Coding: 14058E234004150007140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 120208 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0274711
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6M04DN62 
Coding: 0013889
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 959 339 F
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0005
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BK HW: 1K0 953 549 BK
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0010021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 Q HW: 1K0 920 954 Q
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H124D0FA
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 02132 444 84388
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 291207F2000015
Coding: ED807F070003021002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 Q HW: 1K0 920 954 Q
Component: IMMO 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H124D0FA
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000507488129
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
1 Fault Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880186281B0904058FB0880F0488DCA0
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000516488125
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio DE2 016 0020 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7H2185550
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002683949
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002752386
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (thanassis)*

I would say re-adapt the 44 and 03.
What is the old long and short coding vs the new ecu?
Can you show us some blocks of 08 in both?
Do you see any errors in any channels?
Was the sensor verified center static upon install?
Best,
Jack


----------



## vwcorradovrt (Jun 8, 2009)

Dont spend your time for notting. Your car is under warranty and you problem with st.collum and contol modul. They have to be replaced, ( VW have tech. buletin for this). The new S. collum and the modul is more then 1h work with VAS 5052 to be adapted to work(comunikate) and you will need all keys to be adapted with the new module. If your car is warranty still covered this work must to be performed free. I`m working VW dealer shop. Sorry, English is still not perfekt becouse I`m here from 1 year- EU. But I fixed some cars with the same problems!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (vwemporium)*

Based on this fault, I think you have missed the step "Note: After successful basic setting, the Steering Limit Stop needs to be adapted too."
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
1 Fault Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
As Jack has mentioned, start over and see this Basic Setting
Sensor for Steering Angle (G85) procedure. (do not worry about any other procedures on that page)
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...60%29

Next-You will see a note at the bottom of the procedure for Steering Limit Stop Adaptation. Do this:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...ation

I would not worry about the Address 44: Steering Assist not being coded, This module does not get coded. (I thought we were referring to the steering wheel electronics in the beginning, pre-scan)

Your new steering wheel electronics module 1K0 953 549 BK appears to be the correct replacement. The coding looks correct as well.

Was this car stolen and seriously damaged? Are the Airbag faults related to the same repair? Just wondering.
The repair vwcorradovrt mentioned is for the Passat only. It does not apply to this Jetta.



_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 9:51 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## thanassis (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Well thanks again for your time.Today i try to do the same think over & over , even the stop to stop setting.Still nothing! My question is: how we expect to teach the controler the stop to stop possition , if the controler cannot see any data of how manny degrees we turn the steering.It always shows 000 degrees. Hope my question sound logic.And i know that i replace probably the angle sensor with the steering module because of my misdiagnosis.Also why, when i did the both complete scans, in the list of modules in the top of the page it list adress #4 ( steering angle) & when i try o connect the scanner is no comm?
Thanks again!


----------



## thanassis (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (vwemporium)*

Now that u asking regarding some blocks of 8, i rememper something that i did not like there!I do not remember exacly wich module was(i am home at this time )I think was like 44( steering assist), block #8was a chanell (third to the right on vcds)that i could not make a clear description of it (probably like bad label description)but for sure was telling me something like angle of hit, or agle of steering during an accindent?Was stuck at 45.5 degrees & nothing change in the last 5 days. Still says 44.5 degrees today.
The car belongs to the body shop that state tha the car was stolen, vandalized( only broken all windows) . Iasked them , but they told me that they did not replace any body parts.The insurance took the car there.Do you think that the car was in a big accintent & the steering module stores like crash data? & then u have to replace the module or the steering rack?I think that u r genius my friend. Please let me know because i like this job asap.
I will request a full service records from the body shop tomoroww & i will let u know. The other problem is that they want the car fix as soon as possible, i have it know for the last 5 days.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (thanassis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thanassis* »_Also why, when i did the both complete scans, in the list of modules in the top of the page it list adress #4 ( steering angle) & when i try o connect the scanner is no comm?

The steering angle sensor is not directly addressable, i.e. it doesn't support communications directly with a scan tool.
-Uwe-


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (Uwe)*

Did you get more of the history from the body shop?
Have you driven this vehicle? Does it drive straight? If it was a joyride / theft recovery could the steering and or suspension be damaged? I have had wheel hit / collision repairs cause steering angle faults. They were resolved with the repairs and alignment. I am not suggesting you tear into the underside, just wondering if it is possible.


----------



## thanassis (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: CODE 778 Steering angle sensor (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Car drives verry straight, insurance did not answer me yet. Curent body shop did not do any body work except replacing all broken windos & buffing. They bring the car direct to me ,to replace the ignition cylinder ( minor cosmetic damage externaly)& also to replace wiper switch , because the wipers was always on. Also they did ask me to clear all dash lights , thats how i find the code for the steering angle. I figure that if the thieves broke the wiper switch, them probably they damage the angle sensor too.I remove even the clock spring to inspect the litle plastic windows that interupt the light from the steering angle sensor to create the readings,.( photo diode style). one thing that i may did wrong is during the sensor basic settings i did not drive the car just strait but with 2 turns around the block.( icannot stop in the midle of the busy street to do his) But it swows ok at the settings window. Also do you read about the data at the block 8 that i describe above?


----------

